# Anyone else notice the EPQ is no longer on Colnago's web site?



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

That was quick... Glad I changed my order.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah...just noticed that myself. TOo bad, but it was sort of redundant given the close proximity in price to the C59 different bike or not you can't justify the small difference.

If they'd lowered the price by $1000 it would make more sense, but it might even eat into C59 sales and M10 sales. It was stuck in no man's land


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I have detailed my EPS to EPQ saga on this forum in the past. When my EPQ finally arrived, my dealer told me that EPQ's would be built in limited numbers. I spoke with the Colnago's at last year's Gran Fondo in Los Angeles. They told me that a supply problem with EPS lugs led to the EPQ. Many of the EPQ lugs looked similiar to C59 lugs to my eyes. I suspect there may have been material problems that led to the EPQ being built to use up certain inventory, and when the inventory was depleted, production of the EPQ would stop. It looks like that day has arrived. Will an EPQ become a collector's item in 10 - 20 years? In any event, I enjoy riding mine - great bike.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

I think that I too made some comments back a bit in the previous thread on the EPS to EPQ transition. Not surprised to see the EPQ disappear and still not at all impressed with what was done regarding that situation. They should have just ended the EPS and upgraded all the pending orders to C59s. Would have been the correct business decision/goodwill gesture to those involved.

Anyway, things are always changing, there will always be something "better" out there on the horizon. I try not to get too hung up having to go to the latest item. Its nice to go there now and then so you don't become "too far off the mark". (whatever that means is your own personal zone) 

Anyway an important comment you make here it that you have the bike, sounds as though you like it, you use it and and enjoy riding it! Glad to hear that, that's what its about: Riding the bike. Forza!


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

Campagnoloneutron - I do not know what the correct response by Colnago should have been. I liked the look of the EPS over the C59 and that is why I ordered the EPS. It turns out that the EPQ is nearly a C 59. Only the down tube ( an EPS piece with the internal ribs) and a top tube that remains a mystery to me as to its origin. All the other pieces are shared with the C 59. The EPQ never got the kind of attention other new models from Colnago get. I have not seen one article in a magazine or on the web describing the bike and how it rides. I am not likely to see another one as I ride mine; it will be exclusive but not because it was a special model. I wonder if Colnago would reveal just how many EPQ's were built; maybe fewer than some of their anniversary bikes. I do enjoy riding my EPQ. I did, however, also buy a NOS EPS and had it painted in Saronni Red to match my EPQ. They hang side by side in my garage.


----------



## 2ndrep (Mar 14, 2012)

Could never understand the EPQ. something thrown together by Colnago. Neither a C59 or a EPS. I suspect they came to the end of the line with lugs and stays for the EPS, so the EPQ was bundled together. Also, the name....EPQ?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Does the EPQ ride differently than the EPS? I would think the Q Stays would offer better vertical compliance. Am I correct?




Raymond8Pistons said:


> Campagnoloneutron - I do not know what the correct response by Colnago should have been. I liked the look of the EPS over the C59 and that is why I ordered the EPS. It turns out that the EPQ is nearly a C 59. Only the down tube ( an EPS piece with the internal ribs) and a top tube that remains a mystery to me as to its origin. All the other pieces are shared with the C 59. The EPQ never got the kind of attention other new models from Colnago get. I have not seen one article in a magazine or on the web describing the bike and how it rides. I am not likely to see another one as I ride mine; it will be exclusive but not because it was a special model. I wonder if Colnago would reveal just how many EPQ's were built; maybe fewer than some of their anniversary bikes. I do enjoy riding my EPQ. I did, however, also buy a NOS EPS and had it painted in Saronni Red to match my EPQ. They hang side by side in my garage.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I am using a set of HED 23mm wide rims on the EPS and tire pressures in the 90 psi range. The ride is extremely nice. The EPQ has a set of Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra 2 carbon clincher rims that I run at about 100 psi. The ride on the EPQ is also quite nice. I would probably need to switch back and forth between the wheel sets to try and determine just how much difference there is between the two frames. I believe the geometry is the same on both frames and both handle in the same manner. There is not a lot of difference between the bikes, I enjoy both. I like the appearance of the EPS more; that is just a matter of personal preference. Sorry I cannot help with a more definitive answer about the vertical compliance of the rear stays.


----------



## epqcolnago (Apr 9, 2012)

I ordered an EPQ last September and it arrived in ultra-fast time, well before Christmas. Currently building a pair of wheels for it - DT Swiss 240's, DT Aerolite spokes etc..- and assembling tasty components - Campy SR of course.
I have the Sarroni colour scheme and to my mind that it the only finish to have ! The red paint is a truely amazing colour - I would say it is a golden blood red metallic if that makes sense. Beautiful. I have attached some pictures for your eyes to feast on....


----------



## 2ndrep (Mar 14, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

I understand that the comments about inventory are the reason there was an EPQ and that it didn't last long. When the Italian long time carbon tube supplier went bust a couple of years ago, Colnago apparently had some parts for EPS but not all. So, the EPQ has carbon tubes from the new C59 supplier and from the old one. My understanding was that the front end was EPS, the chain stays and seat stays C59.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I am fortunate to have both an EPS and an EPQ. The EPQ only shares the down tube with the EPS. All of the lugs and stays are from the C59. The top tube is a bit of a mystery; the top and bottom of the top tube are flat where they join the seat post lug and taper to a round section at the head tube lug. The C 59 has flat sections as well to mate with the seat post lug while the remainder of the top tube is fluted. I could not feel any form of reinforcing ribs inside the top tube of the EPQ. The down tube on both the EPQ and EPS have the reinforcing ribs on the inside surface. I imagine the top tube had to be made to fit the flat sections of the C 59 lug and is likely unique to the EPQ.


----------

